# Ordered DoorDash



## Samename

Yesterday I placed an order with DoorDash. I had a $10 off first-time coupon that I got in the mail. One thing I thought was strange was that it had me designate the drivers tip before I received the food. It gave me percentage options 15% 20% 25% etc. In the pricing there was also a $1 delivery charge. I ordered at 2:57pm at at 3:03 pm it said my order was being prepared. The driver apparently arrived at the store at 3:18pm but it wasn't until 3:31pm that he was on his way with the food. He arrived at my house at the scheduled time of 3:50. The food was cold of course. It looked like he had a little heat bag but it seemed very thin. Besides the tip what money does the driver make? I have to assume he could have easily have been 8 minutes from the store so this took him almost 45 minutes. I tipped the 20% on my ~$30 bill which was about $6.


----------



## Showa50

The driver also receives a delivery fee. $6 in LA, plus a boost if applied from $1-$5.
Orders can get stacked for delivery which might have caused your delay. 
However the stacking function in the app is not perfect. I often do not complete the delivery tasks as listed because the order delivery sequence doesn't make sense.


----------



## Samename

It said he was at the store waiting for the order. You mean that you might have a run with different orders like a pizza driver? What's the part about a boost?


----------



## Showa50

Samename said:


> It said he was at the store waiting for the order. You mean that you might have a run with different orders like a pizza driver? What's the part about a boost?


Yes. Sometimes I'll pickup two separate orders from separate restaurants then deliver each individually. Not all orders get stack. 
Boost is a extra fee paid to the driver to compensate for longer than normal delivery distance.


----------



## Uberselectguy

Geeez ... Door dash. I don't know whether to laugh or grimace. What depths uber sinks to make a buck and the drivers that follow along.
Have fun with it. Geez.


----------



## Samename

Uberselectguy said:


> Geeez ... Door dash. I don't know whether to laugh or grimace. What depths uber sinks to make a buck and the drivers that follow along.
> Have fun with it. Geez.


Another guy quits Uber and sticks around the forum to aimlessly post FU Uber? DoorDash isn't Uber.


----------



## Samename

Showa50 said:


> Yes. Sometimes I'll pickup two separate orders from separate restaurants then deliver each individually. Not all orders get stack.
> Boost is a extra fee paid to the driver to compensate for longer than normal delivery distance.
> View attachment 17373


Any idea how they calculate normal delivery distance? And what are the correlating boost amounts?

What do you think the restaraunt gets out of it and what does DoorDash get? Would be interesting to see a breakdown from what I paid to who gets what out of the deal.


----------



## Uberselectguy

Samename said:


> Another guy quits Uber and sticks around the forum to aimlessly post FU Uber? DoorDash isn't Uber.


It's called contributions with insight, not aimless post FU uber. Obviously DoorDash is not branded Uber, however Uber has its tentacles into the company. Bone up on your research.

Got to say .. I left Uber because I was done with my research. Never did it for the money, I'm situated quite well.

General rule of thumb for you to consider. You'll do much better reading and listening to those that are wiser, smarter and more successful than yourself. Criticizing them only emphasizes your lack of smarts. Otherwise known as read, learn and grow.


----------



## Showa50

Samename said:


> Any idea how they calculate normal delivery distance? And what are the correlating boost amounts?
> 
> What do you think the restaraunt gets out of it and what does DoorDash get? Would be interesting to see a breakdown from what I paid to who gets what out of the deal.


Boost seems to be very random at times. I'll get a Boost for DO that is greater than 4 miles, sometimes I won't. Sometimes I'll get a Boost for DO less then 2 miles, most times I won't. 
Boost seems to be a combo of long DO compensation and encouragement to do deliveries.

Restaurants get higher demand. I'm unsure of the margin or fee these companies charge a restaurant. One guy I talked too said it wasn't great. I think they make profits on volume though. 
Getting food via the phone is kinda the future and a lot of these restaurants have to adapt to clients. Even if it means smaller profits.


----------



## Showa50

Samename said:


> Another guy quits Uber and sticks around the forum to aimlessly post FU Uber? DoorDash isn't Uber.


Lol
I was smh to this comment too


----------



## texasm203

Uberselectguy said:


> Geeez ... Door dash. I don't know whether to laugh or grimace. What depths uber sinks to make a buck and the drivers that follow along.
> Have fun with it. Geez.





Uberselectguy said:


> It's called contributions with insight, not aimless post FU uber. Obviously DoorDash is not branded Uber, however Uber has its tentacles into the company. Bone up on your research.
> 
> Got to say .. I left Uber because I was done with my research. Never did it for the money, I'm situated quite well.
> 
> General rule of thumb for you to consider. You'll do much better reading and listening to those that are wiser, smarter and more successful than yourself. Criticizing them only emphasizes your lack of smarts. Otherwise known as read, learn and grow.


If you wish to portray yourself as "wiser, smarter, and more successful" than others, as you have attempted to do, perhaps you should express your thoughts in terms better than these. I'm not sure that "geez" or "lack of smarts" are terms anyone I consider wise would ever use.

Remember this proverb sir, "It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak out and remove all doubt." Sadly, in this case, it is too late to be of help to you, but in the future it may.


----------



## rustyweeds

An Uber office is just a stones throw down the road from my hole. Door Dash has the same address.

Rustys tip of the day for maximizing profit potential is to be a purveyor of everything from people, pizzas and packages in an area well conceived as being heavily populated by rich mother ****ers.


----------



## Trebor

Showa50 said:


> Boost seems to be very random at times. I'll get a Boost for DO that is greater than 4 miles, sometimes I won't. Sometimes I'll get a Boost for DO less then 2 miles, most times I won't.
> Boost seems to be a combo of long DO compensation and encouragement to do deliveries.
> 
> Restaurants get higher demand. I'm unsure of the margin or fee these companies charge a restaurant. One guy I talked too said it wasn't great. I think they make profits on volume though.
> Getting food via the phone is kinda the future and a lot of these restaurants have to adapt to clients. Even if it means smaller profits.


If you ever been to any "partner" restaurants and take a sneak peek at the order, they are charged anywhere from 12% to 20% of the order, which goes to DoorDash.

The majority of my orders here in Houston have boost pay. I stay away from the more condensed areas - mainly being the "inner loop" because you will see less of boost pay. Houston is very spread out.

I agree, it is nearly impossible to get both orders on time when they are stacked. (another reason I stay away from the inner loop area). Customers do not care why you are late. 90% of the time I am late is because the restaurant is just stupidly slow. Most of the time I am about 20 min early though.

If DoorDash could add a way so the customer can see we are making a extra stop before heading home, that would help out. I do like the fact that the customer can not see us on a map like Uber.

The tips before hand is dumb. There is no reason for me to go that extra mile for the customer. I will get paid the same. I do not even check the orders, if the name and price match up. (if it says no bacon and the person has a middle eastern name, I will get the restaurant to open it.). I do respect that.

Any of you wear the red shirt?

I have not worn the red shirt at all. (I have a full time job that hates moonlighting) That red shirt will make me stand out in any restaurant. I am not the only dasher in my town that doesn't wear it, but I do see quite a few. I do use DoorDash at home a few times a week for myself. Every single dasher has on a red shirt. I want that to come to a end. You are not required to wear said shirt. Also, it makes you a target for robberies. (Thieves don't know the difference between DoorDash and Dominoes. )

How many times have someone put in driver notes "cash tip"?

2 out of 3 people did not tip me in cash. The 3rd one, I was not expecting to, but she did. lol.

I have done 479 deliveries. 4.7 rating. How is yours?

I found the average hourly is about $14 - $16. Not too shabby. Houston is way cheaper that other places though. I do this from 6pm till 10pm (then Uber on)


----------



## Showa50

Trebor said:


> If you ever been to any "partner" restaurants and take a sneak peek at the order, they are charged anywhere from 12% to 20% of the order, which goes to DoorDash.
> 
> The majority of my orders here in Houston have boost pay. I stay away from the more condensed areas - mainly being the "inner loop" because you will see less of boost pay. Houston is very spread out.
> 
> I agree, it is nearly impossible to get both orders on time when they are stacked. (another reason I stay away from the inner loop area). Customers do not care why you are late. 90% of the time I am late is because the restaurant is just stupidly slow. Most of the time I am about 20 min early though.
> 
> If DoorDash could add a way so the customer can see we are making a extra stop before heading home, that would help out. I do like the fact that the customer can not see us on a map like Uber.
> 
> The tips before hand is dumb. There is no reason for me to go that extra mile for the customer. I will get paid the same. I do not even check the orders, if the name and price match up. (if it says no bacon and the person has a middle eastern name, I will get the restaurant to open it.). I do respect that.
> 
> Any of you wear the red shirt?
> 
> I have not worn the red shirt at all. (I have a full time job that hates moonlighting) That red shirt will make me stand out in any restaurant. I am not the only dasher in my town that doesn't wear it, but I do see quite a few. I do use DoorDash at home a few times a week for myself. Every single dasher has on a red shirt. I want that to come to a end. You are not required to wear said shirt. Also, it makes you a target for robberies. (Thieves don't know the difference between DoorDash and Dominoes. )
> 
> How many times have someone put in driver notes "cash tip"?
> 
> 2 out of 3 people did not tip me in cash. The 3rd one, I was not expecting to, but she did. lol.
> 
> I have done 479 deliveries. 4.7 rating. How is yours?
> 
> I found the average hourly is about $14 - $16. Not too shabby. Houston is way cheaper that other places though. I do this from 6pm till 10pm (then Uber on)


Yeah I know DD adds to the menu prices for their service. Doesn't bother me, that's their model. 
Then do request that we do not give the receipt to the cx for this reason.

I doubt very much there will be an additional stop notification for the cx. Now one wants to know their food is chilling in the car as the driver makes additional stops. Out of site out of mind.

The tipping ahead of time does seem to helps a little bit. Especially when I deliver around a university. I notice those jobs generally do have a tip as compared to Postmates jobs in the same area.

I was not offered a red shirt and since I run 2 other delivery services too I wouldn't wear it anyway. 
I'm unsure what this driver note section is you speak of. I'm on Android and have never seem this available. If someone gives me cash so be it, I don't note it.

I don't break down my numbers on an hourly basis. I do anywhere from 12-20 drops per day and average 10-12 bucks per drop. And average $1.50 per mile for every mile I put on my car.


----------



## Trebor

The area I focus is does not have any universities, and that does help with the non-tippers. It would be nice if they changed it so the customer can modify the amount after the delivery (like Amazon does). Although, a min. tipping amount of 10% should be charged for those who do not like to tip. 

They write about the cash tip in the section meant for any special instructions (i.e. baby asleep please call). I was saying that those who usually write in cash tip do not end up tipping (I was told to accept cash tips without hesitation during my orientation). The biggest I received was $20 (off a $10) order. 

If it wasnt for boost pay, I would have a acceptance rating of 52% as well. I would for sure stop during those idiotic $3.28 taco bell runs. Taco Bell must be paying them on the side. It just seems like a losing prop for DoorDash, since most orders have boost pay. 

I have only been to Taco Bell for a few runs. Not many.


----------



## Trebor

The customer service has been spot on. Especially since they call in the order for us. The one complaint I have, is when there is something wrong with the order and you are sitting there for a while and the app is stuck in the "DoorDash is placing order" mode. I wish customer service would be more communicative about it.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Uberselectguy said:


> It's called contributions with insight, not aimless post FU uber. Obviously DoorDash is not branded Uber, however Uber has its tentacles into the company. Bone up on your research.
> 
> Got to say .. I left Uber because I was done with my research. Never did it for the money, I'm situated quite well.
> 
> General rule of thumb for you to consider. You'll do much better reading and listening to those that are wiser, smarter and more successful than yourself. Criticizing them only emphasizes your lack of smarts. Otherwise known as read, learn and grow.


I got your general rule of thumb right here......" There are two kinds of pride, both good and bad. 'Good pride' represents our dignity and self-respect. 'Bad pride' is the deadly sin of superiority that reeks of conceit and arrogance." John C. Maxwell


----------



## Tequila Jake

Here in Phoenix we have a gray shirt so it's not as obvious. I like it because a lot of restaurants (particularly the partners) will pay better attention and call you up when there is a line of customers. They know it's better for them too if the customers get their food as quickly as possible.

Stacked pings are rare but generally profitable. They're not always in the best order so I check out the delivery addresses and make my own route.

I don't understand some of the fast food orders. Paying $16 for an $8 Arby's combo seems absurd. But then so does a $200 steakhouse meal for two (I've had one of those). OTOH, there are a few that make sense. The student studying at the university library, the family in the hospital, or the businessman at his hotel.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

rustyweeds said:


> An Uber office is just a stones throw down the road from my hole. Door Dash has the same address.
> 
> Rustys tip of the day for maximizing profit potential is to be a purveyor of everything from people, pizzas and packages in an area well conceived as being heavily populated by rich mother &%[email protected]!*ers.


hmmmmm....here in Indy too......hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Trebor

Tequila Jake said:


> Here in Phoenix we have a gray shirt so it's not as obvious. I like it because a lot of restaurants (particularly the partners) will pay better attention and call you up when there is a line of customers. They know it's better for them too if the customers get their food as quickly as possible.
> 
> Stacked pings are rare but generally profitable. They're not always in the best order so I check out the delivery addresses and make my own route.
> 
> I don't understand some of the fast food orders. Paying $16 for an $8 Arby's combo seems absurd. But then so does a $200 steakhouse meal for two (I've had one of those). OTOH, there are a few that make sense. The student studying at the university library, the family in the hospital, or the businessman at his hotel.


My only $200 order could barley fit in my bag.

Anyways, I remember this really weird order. It was pretty big, but the order asked the restaurant to remove anything hard/crunchy - no chips from the Mexican restaurant, etc. Anyways, I got to the destination and it was a assisted living home. The daughter had ordered food for her mother. So, that made sense.


----------



## andaas

Here is, by far, the dumbest DoorDash order I've received to date. Dallas is a $5 delivery fee, so assuming a $2 service fee by DoorDash, this cup of coffee ran about $10. Dumbest part... the delivery location was about 1/8 mile from the McDonalds (5 minute walk, tops).


----------



## Trebor

andaas said:


> Here is, by far, the dumbest DoorDash order I've received to date. Dallas is a $5 delivery fee, so assuming a $2 service fee by DoorDash, this cup of coffee ran about $10. Dumbest part... the delivery location was about 1/8 mile from the McDonalds (5 minute walk, tops).
> 
> View attachment 35667


Maybe they used a promo code so it was free?


----------



## andaas

Trebor said:


> Maybe they used a promo code so it was free?


Sure, still a waste on their end, lol.

I still am shocked at people ordering so little for delivery... I mean, there have been times in my life where I wanted some Coke but didn't want to run to a convenience store, so I ordered a pizza... to get the Coke delivered. I still ordered a pizza in addition to the $3 in soda, because it seemed dumb *not* to.

I will never get used to delivering someone a single item that costs $5 or less.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Showa50 said:


> The driver also receives a delivery fee. $6 in LA, plus a boost if applied from $1-$5.
> Orders can get stacked for delivery which might have caused your delay.
> However the stacking function in the app is not perfect. I often do not complete the delivery tasks as listed because the order delivery sequence doesn't make sense.


Hey Showa.....I started DD a couple of weeks ago here in Indy and I occasionally receive "Extra Delivery Pay" and assume this is "boost" or some other bone. However this seems very inconsistent and almost arbitrary and I cant figure out what I did to cause. Also, I read somewhere that in the Indy market they pay 6.00 (instead of 4.00) for deliveries after 6:30 PM and my question is how do I get this stuff defined? Or is it as arbitrary as it seems?


----------



## Showa50

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Hey Showa.....I started DD a couple of weeks ago here in Indy and I occasionally receive "Extra Delivery Pay" and assume this is "boost" or some other bone. However this seems very inconsistent and almost arbitrary and I cant figure out what I did to cause. Also, I read somewhere that in the Indy market they pay 6.00 (instead of 4.00) for deliveries after 6:30 PM and my question is how do I get this stuff defined? Or is it as arbitrary as it seems?


Here in LA I've noticed that extra pay line too. It is not what use to be Boost Pay, Boost would show up before you accepted. 
I think that extra pay is there to keep us driving for DD. When DD cut rates a couple months ago it seems as though a lot of drivers left and the quality of restaurant orders deteriorated. It also might be a bug.

Only way to get an answer about base pay is to send them an email. [email protected] 
Delivery pay is starting to vary widely over the multiple zones in LA. Even I get confused.


----------



## Trinaqueen

The extra pay line is the hourly minimum. For example in the newer markets in Virginia and Maryland there is a $12 minimum. So if you make $8 w tip, you will see the $4 as extra pay.


----------



## KMANDERSON

andaas said:


> Here is, by far, the dumbest DoorDash order I've received to date. Dallas is a $5 delivery fee, so assuming a $2 service fee by DoorDash, this cup of coffee ran about $10. Dumbest part... the delivery location was about 1/8 mile from the McDonalds (5 minute walk, tops).
> 
> View attachment 35667


Got to let those beep of the screen.


----------



## andaas

Maybe you can do that on Android, on iOS, you can't view the order contents until after you accept a request.


----------



## KMANDERSON

E


Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Hey Showa.....I started DD a couple of weeks ago here in Indy and I occasionally receive "Extra Delivery Pay" and assume this is "boost" or some other bone. However this seems very inconsistent and almost arbitrary and I cant figure out what I did to cause. Also, I read somewhere that in the Indy market they pay 6.00 (instead of 4.00) for deliveries after 6:30 PM and my question is how do I get this stuff defined? Or is it as arbitrary as it seems?


I think extra pay is If you sign up for guarantees and any hour you don't meet those guarantees they put it on the pay screen as extra.


----------

